# this isnt really my art but..



## nic0le (Jan 12, 2010)

.. my 2 friends made this forum...and i was asked to see if anyone might want to check it out or maybe join...i know y'all are knee deep in photography here..but they really want some more photography input in their forum to make it more interesting for people there..

so im askin if y'all might just see the forum?? i understand if u dont join..but at least jsut check it out?

omg i totally suck at these invites - lol

anyways...heres the link if anyone might want to see it or join - alot of nice people there and with the superbowl comin up it totally would be cool to have a few of you there with us or just to chat about everyday stuff:

The Lord of the Boards

nicole


----------



## Deathender (Jan 12, 2010)

intro looks nice


----------

